# Somethong a little different



## MrResinBlanks (Jun 29, 2017)

On my birthday this year I found myself on a shopping trip round local town. No idea how shopping got involved but pretty sure the wife conned me at some point. 
So to keep it interesting I said I was going to buy something from every shop that I could use in blanks.
First shop was a charity shop, easy I thought. Toy soldiers sorted that one.
Next was open market where there was a stall selling military bits and bobs so some bullets for my bottle stopper blanks were bought.
Then the horror of lingerie shop.....

Well she did laugh and bet I wouldn't do it.






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Shop - Mr Resin Blanks
www.facebook.com/mrresinblanks


----------



## magpens (Jun 29, 2017)

I wanna see the toy soldier blank !!!!!


----------



## eharri446 (Jun 29, 2017)

Those look cool. Now you have to make pens from them and show them here.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 29, 2017)

I hope you didn't put the lingerie on the toy soldiers!

Oops forgot "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" is a thing of the past. Mix and match to your hearts content.


----------



## CREID (Jun 29, 2017)

I was expecting some thong.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 29, 2017)

Hahahahah, I see that he have another caster madman, don't worry I have been there done that, I was told here multiple times that wasn't anything I couldn't cast, and they were right, I actually recall in one of my many  suggestions for things to cast was looking at your house and each room for something to cast, in my case, the kitchen was the most rich source of raw products, from pot scrubbers to the kitchen sink, anything gave casting opprtunities...!

All this was years ago when pen blank casting was in its infancy or started to go crazy, I had fun making things up, I still do to a point but in a much smaller scale, in our days everyone seem to have develop an interest for casting and I would be the first one to understand that and accept that other people is coming up with different designs and things to cast, I'm happy to see so many people having a go at it, the resin products suppliers should also be very thankful for that, I or the other hand, I'm happy to pass on the art and assist anyone that is willing to have a go, despite the fact that, I still produce more casting pieces than what I will ever be able to use for myself so, I make all those wood pieces available to anyone that can't get them locally or have the possibility to create these type of casting pieces, but more importantly, I enjoy seeing the new blanks and materials that are available in our days and see the criativity that some folks have.

As a caster, don't be dissapointed when you get a bad result out of something you were so sure it would come out special, many of us endup with famous blanks that were created by pure accident:redface:

Best of luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## MrResinBlanks (Jun 30, 2017)

magpens said:


> I wanna see the toy soldier blank !!!!!


They don't turn as well as I hoped.
They seem to just turn in to coloured blobs losing quite a bit of the definition. Due to the thin wall of the turning. I did manage to turn one and retain a gun and half a face. Made the resin pretty transparent for that reason though.

Also picked up some pot pourri from a store along the way..





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

www.mrblanks.co.uk
www.facebook.com/mrresinblanks


----------



## KenV (Jun 30, 2017)

I am waiting to see the thongs cast in resin in turned and polished format.........


----------

